# -$*#&#&* hvac people!



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Get called out for a referral. I get hit with...."Your supposed to be the man." "This other supposed professional was a Hack." "My heat won't come on, they couldn't even install a thermostat." "#&#&#** Chinese sh!t."

So the call is no heat and a radiator leaking. I find the radiator laying on its side without its vent and the union half of the valve is missing. I tell him I will get him a new valve and vent for the radiator. I go look at the thermostat and realize the boiler isn't connected to it. :laughing: Some people are so quick to smart off at the mouth. 

As it turns out the thermostat was changed because the HVAC contractors couldn't get the boiler to fire.:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Incredible.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Just call them what they are. Tin Bashers


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Forgot to add that after I realized it wasn't connected to the thermostat I found the boiler thermostat on another wall. 

Just to be clear I am not bashing HVAC contractors. It was the homeowner and him being quick to judge. I just realized how thus may have come off.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Stupid queers!!!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It's ok bud...

I had a tin man help me on a waterheater the other day and he wrapped the Teflon tape in the wrong direction.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a sparky hook up the boiler pump bx wire to the 1900 box/switch on the wall.. asked him what the fook was that for? Said he wanted job look completed and get paid for....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We do a/c. But it's snuck in under the mech word. !!!!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd jump at the chance to learn HVAC.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> I'd jump at the chance to learn HVAC.


Yup, same.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Start with boilers and work your way up the difficulty scale. Residential atmospheric boilers, power vent water heaters an furnaces are simple and the controls are similar. Then I would think a simple A/C unit and then a heat pump. 

They have really good basic books out there to learn from.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Yup, same.


Come on down!!! We need a/c 10 months OU the year. Plenty to go around


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I prefer commercial/grocery store Refrigeration to HVAC


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Catlin987987 said:


> Just call them what they are. Tin Bashers


Different trade where I live. The most sheet metal I do is venting gas appliances on a new install ( maybe 10 a year )
I probably do less sheet metal than most plumbers.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a great respect and admiration for the true HVAC professional. The problem that most people have including plumbers on here is that we associate HVAC with plumbing as if the two are the same trade because they are so closely related in a home or building. 

Why would you expect a HVAC guy to know plumbing if all he had learned was his own trade? Do you have the same level of expectation for a car mechanic? 

Like everything else HVAC is full of guys who act like they know everything but in reality they do not. Their trade is as full of phonys as our is, so don't go holding them to some higher standard. 

I done more than just a little learning about HVAC and would want nothing to do with it. Maybe boilers but that is it. Let someone else deal with that crap. Plumbing is a much better fit for me.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

On this site:

HVAC people are stupid
Electricians are stupid

After I finish my Refrigeration apprenticeship (3rd year currently) I'm going to probably go do my Electrical. Good thing I'm also a Journeyman Plumber or I would be an idiot.....

There are ****ty people in every trade and plumbers are not immune to it.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I don't care what people say in this thread or any other thread. This was started because the homeowner ran his mouth saying horrible things about the people that tried helping him. He lived in this house for years and never knew there was a separate thermostat for his boiler. 

Plus, nobody ever knows better than the person speaking or writing. :laughing:


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> I don't care what people say in this thread or any other thread. This was started because the homeowner ran his mouth saying horrible things about the people that tried helping him. He lived in this house for years and never knew there was a separate thermostat for his boiler.
> 
> Plus, nobody ever knows better than the person speaking or writing. :laughing:


Not directed to you; but the site as a whole.
I actually find you helpful.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> On this site:
> 
> HVAC people are stupid
> Electricians are stupid
> ...


I think it's more of a running joke... I have good friends in both of those disciplines and they know exactly how I speak of them on here... They do the same with us, it's usually all in fun...

But yes, I have met some dumb plumbers, steamfückers, welders, tin bangers, sparkies, wood butchers...
Etc.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

U666A said:


> I think it's more of a running joke... I have good friends in both of those disciplines and they know exactly how I speak of them on here... They do the same with us, it's usually all in fun...
> 
> But yes, I have met some dumb plumbers, steamfückers, welders, tin bangers, sparkies, wood butchers...
> Etc.


I agree


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> I agree


I think that any tradrsperson worth their salt would have a good laugh if they read our "rolling offset" thread!

We should petition the mods to delete that abomination so that nobody capable of simple math ever sees it and realizes we're the morons! :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

U666A said:


> I think that any tradrsperson worth their salt would have a good laugh if they read our "rolling offset" thread!
> 
> We should petition the mods to delete that abomination so that nobody capable of simple math ever sees it and realizes we're the morons! :laughing:


A mark of a true professional is to be able to explain why you did a job a certain way, yet knowing its completely messed up. :laughing:

or

The mark of a good contractors is being able to cover up your mistakes.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Indie said:


> A mark of a true professional is to be able to explain why you did a job a certain way, yet knowing its completely messed up. :laughing:
> 
> or
> 
> The mark of a good contractors is being able to cover up your mistakes.


I can't remember who said it here a couple of years ago, but it was quite profound...

"I am living proof that a person can test very well without having any practical knowledge" or something like that...

I want to say it was maybe Gear Junkie or KillerToiletSpider?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> I think that any tradrsperson worth their salt would have a good laugh if they read our "rolling offset" thread!
> 
> We should petition the mods to delete that abomination so that nobody capable of simple math ever sees it and realizes we're the morons! :laughing:


Hope ur not directed to me ???


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Hope ur not directed to me ???


No my friend... There were many pages of idiocracy there before you chimed in... :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ooo well at least I use the math. Instead of eyeballing it. I still stand by everything I said. I just measure to find C instead or a2+b2. But yea there are some stupid post on ther !!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Indie said:


> A mark of a true professional is to be able to explain why you did a job a certain way, yet knowing its completely messed up. :laughing:
> 
> or
> 
> The mark of a good contractors is being able to cover up your mistakes.


Heck yea I just blame it on the helper/apprentice


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

That thread was brutal....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> That thread was brutal....


It's a scar...


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ooo well at least I use the math. Instead of eyeballing it. I still stand by everything I said. I just measure to find C instead or a2+b2. But yea there are some stupid post on ther !!!


Hey!! What's wrong with my eyeballs? They are like laser tape measures......


----------

